# [Octane] Installation Gentoo Linux sur un processeur MIPS

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer une vieille machine, une octane avec un processeur MIPS R10000 198Mhz et 256 Mo de ram. J'ai lu qu'il était possible d'installer un linux cependant il semble que toutes les distributions ne supporte pas forcement ce processeur notamment la debian. Pourriez vous me dire si ce dernier les avec la gentoo si c'est encore au stade expérimentale ou pas et si il existe un cd de démarrage pour effectuer l'installation.

Dans le cas contraire connaîtriez- vous un linux ou un bsd suceptible de fonctionner avec cette machine.

D'avance merci

----------

## Desintegr

Je pense que c'est un système IP30 ou IP32.

Pour Gentoo, je ne sais pas trop concernant le support de cette machine. Mais je pense que ça fonctionne. Voir [1][2] pour plus d'infos.

Pour Debian, ça devrait fonctionner (flavor r5k-ip32) Voir [3].

Pour BSD, c'est également supporté et c'est par là [4][5] que ça se passe.

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/mips/

[2] http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mips-requirements.xml

[3] http://www.debian.org/releases/lenny/mips/ch02s01.html.en

[4] http://netbsd.org/ports/sgimips/

[5] http://openbsd.org/sgi.html

----------

## bouriquo

Hello Desintegr,

Merci pour la doc, en fait c'est un IP30 malheureusement et j'avais vu que cela n'était pas supporté par toutes les distributions ^^

Cependant je vais regarde de plus près tes liens.

Merci beaucoup

----------

## Desintegr

Le plus adapté semble être OpenBSD alors :

 *Quote:*   

> Supported hardware : IP30 (Octane a.k.a Speedracer) family

 

Le IP30 sous Gentoo est considéré comme expérimental. Mais bon la documentation date de 2006. Ça a peut-être évolué depuis.

À tester.

----------

## bouriquo

Oui j'etais entrain de le lire ^^,

Je te remercie

Je vais quand même regarder pour une gentoo ma distrib préférée   :Laughing: 

Bonne journée

----------

## kwenspc

Sinon tu peux toujours aller voir du cote d'Open Embedded, ce qui te permettrait de tout cross-compiler sur ton pc habituel. 

J'irais voir du côté de netbsd plutôt qu'openbsd. Netbsd est un OS rompu à ce genre d'utilisation "exotique" (léger et performant à la fois, je dirais que ce serait le plus adapté). 

Oui désolé je fais de la pub pour un BSD, vous pouvez m'insulter

----------

## Desintegr

Mais d'après la doc NetBSD :

 *Quote:*   

> Not Yet Supported : Octane (IP30) (required mips64 toolchain)

 

On sait tous que que "Of course it runs NetBSD", mais peut-être pas là  :Smile: .

----------

## bouriquo

Salut kwenspc,

Ok, mais d'après le site de netbsd, le support IP30 n'est pas encore fait   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, mais d'après le site de netbsd, le support IP30 n'est pas encore fait  

 

 :Sad:   j'avais focalisé sur IP32... bouh  :Sad: 

Ils leur manquent qu'une toolchain... c'est rien ça, t'y qui foutent bon sang!

----------

## bouriquo

 :Laughing:  pas grave ,

C'est quoi ça la toolschain ?

----------

## kwenspc

les outils de cross-compilation jour générer des binaires pour une autre architecture que l'hôte qui compile.

----------

## bouriquo

Ah ok merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

je vais suivre activement ce topic, car je possede egalement une octane, ayant cracher IRIX et ce systeme etant limité en appli, je testerait bien un autre systeme dessus. Avec X de supporter ca serait le bonheur, car je crois que freebsd/mips se limite au framebuffer

----------

## geekounet

FreeBSD/MIPS c'est encore très expérimental et pas supporté officiellement.  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

J'ai lu le guide d'installation de gentoo-mips et ca a l'air de gerer. J'ai deja une experience de gentoo-x86, bien que maintenant a cause du manque de temps j'ai migrer sur Arch pour le pc. Je vais tenter de me creer un serveur pour installation SGI (j avoue coincer la ou ca passer pour installer IRIX depuis xubuntu).

Si j'installe un linux sur mon octane c'est surtout parce que: j'avais pas de set de IRIX officiel (je sais pas bien), mais aussi parce que ce que j'avais avait l'air pas tres clean et creait des imperfection dans le systeme. La derniere raison c'est que j'ai finis d'explorer IRIX, c'est interressant, mais pour de l'usage frequent, y a plus rien c'est tres lilmité.

Le quid maintenant, c'est pour moi savoir ce qu'il en est de la gestion du son de mon octane et aussi du support de la carte graphique ESI dans xorg. Xorg qui celon moi serait une sacré cure de jouvence par rapport a un Xsgi vieux de 4 ans. De plus je reussissait a faire monter la carte graphique jusqu a 1680x1050 (pas mal pour du mathos de cet epoque, mais je perdais tout rendu 3d qui necessite opengl)

----------

## nuts

Je up volontairement, bon je me suis lancer et j'ai commencer a rediger un tuto en francais:

http://www.sunwizard.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3120&start=0

et en anglais

http://forums.nekochan.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=16722563

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLwCkJkdiqY

----------

